# switching from a bowl to bottle



## omiitofu (Aug 24, 2009)

Okay im not sure whether this is the right forum to be posting this but i just want to ask..

is it possible to get my hedgie to start drinking from a bottle? right now she's using a bowl but the water gets dirty very easily because she loves to run around her cage at night thus kicking up endless streams of sawdust into the bowl. :roll: 

the sawdust around the bowl also becomes soggy cos the water sloshes out whenever she hits it. any advice is mucho appreciated


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it would be easier to switch from sawdust to liners, than from bowl to bottle. Hedgehogs usually like bowls much better than bottles and don't understand or don't want to cooperate with using a bottle later on. If you decide to use a bottle, I would keep the dish in there every night until you are sure she is using it.

I have to comment on the bedding though, since you say you use sawdust? At the very least I would ask that you switch from sawdust to safe shavings. Aspen or kiln-dried pine are much safer, less dusty, and have less fumes than sawdust. Even then I don't really like shavings because they are dusty and messy and can be hard on the respiratory tract and can harbor mites and such... but liners are the solution! :lol: You could switch onto liners, not go through the trouble of trying to get her to use the bottle, not have the shavings mess, and lots of other things. They are cost efficient, healthy, look good, etc.

Can you tell I'm enthusiastic about liners? :roll: Ehhh, okay, seriously need to go to sleep now...


----------

